# hello i am new here



## jordankozma (Apr 19, 2020)

hello!!! my name is jordan n i dont have acnh or a switch lol but im saving up :•D i have pocket camp! what can i do here to help my campsite? :0


----------



## mairekd (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi Jordan  What's your FC? I'll add you


----------



## OllieOllie (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello, I'm also a newbie ))


----------

